# Ladies, think you have a bangin' braidout or twist out?  Post pics here!



## silkii_locks (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi Ladies,
Just thought this would be something fun and positive to do. So if you think your braidouts or twistouts are the bomb post your pics or links to the pics here. Here's mine http://www.picturetrail.com/gallery/view?p=999&gid=18926144&uid=10537045


----------



## anon123 (Feb 3, 2008)

This is all me.  I have fantastic twistouts and braidouts, if I do say so myself:

Braidout from small box braids:




Braidout from the big braids (about 15) that my hair dried in.




Twistout from small twists. This is actually Day 5 of the twistout w/o any loss of definition:




Fluffy twistout from big twists:




I love twistouts.  I don't do braidouts so much because braiding takes me a lot longer and doesn't look different enough to justify that extra time.

^^^locks, your braidout is very pretty.


----------



## cerchier (Feb 3, 2008)

Beautiful  I was going to do this tonight and this pics will definitely help.  Thanks!


----------



## Nonie (Feb 3, 2008)

There was a thread in the past asking the same. So you can find more pics there: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=123787

Mwedzi,  simply beautiful!


----------



## silkii_locks (Feb 3, 2008)

Beatiful hair!!  I there have to be more beautiful braidouts/twistouts out therere, come on ladies.


----------



## It~Can~Grow (Feb 3, 2008)

Yours look great.  Did you do yours on wet or dry hair?


silkii_locks said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Just thought this would be something fun and positive to do. So if you think your braidouts or twistouts are the bomb post your pics or links to the pics here. Here's mine http://www.picturetrail.com/gallery/view?p=999&gid=18926144&uid=10537045


----------



## silkii_locks (Feb 3, 2008)

It~Can~Grow said:


> Yours look great. Did you do yours on wet or dry hair?


Thank you!  I did it on freshly washed and conditioned hair that was dryed to about 75%.  However, I keep the ends soaking wet b/c they tend to be frizzy if I don't.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Feb 3, 2008)

OMG...I LOVE this thread. Okay, this is my best twistout EVER!!!!


----------



## SleepyJean (Feb 3, 2008)

Sorry, I don't have a side or back view. This was pre-lhcf, and I was just profiling. 

I'll try to post more.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Feb 3, 2008)

I just did my twists about an hour ago.  I will take pics tomorrow


----------



## silkii_locks (Feb 3, 2008)

Lookin' good Ladies!!


----------



## NaijaNaps (Feb 3, 2008)

My twistouts are always bangin'  

Too bad I don't have any pics that show the full effect...

I want to master the fly braidout for this summer, once my hair gets a lil longer.


----------



## Hair Iam (Feb 3, 2008)

My sis did my twist yesterday , so I'll post a twist out in a few day before I wash. You other ladies look sweet


----------



## Nonie (Feb 3, 2008)

Silkii Locks, I don't know how I missed the link to your braid-out. Very pretty! So are everyone else's! And you're all right: they're banging.


----------



## silkii_locks (Feb 3, 2008)

Nonie said:


> Silkii Locks, I don't know how I missed the link to your braid-out. Very pretty!


Thank you, still havn't mastered posting pics yet


----------



## cocosweet (Feb 3, 2008)

This one is from a few months ago.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Feb 3, 2008)

I love this look. I still have a lot of practice to do.


----------



## Mystic (Feb 3, 2008)

Your braidout is so pretty!



silkii_locks said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Just thought this would be something fun and positive to do. So if you think your braidouts or twistouts are the bomb post your pics or links to the pics here. Here's mine http://www.picturetrail.com/gallery/view?p=999&gid=18926144&uid=10537045


----------



## silkii_locks (Feb 3, 2008)

cocosweet said:


> This one is from a few months ago.


Very nice!  Are you natural?


----------



## silkii_locks (Feb 3, 2008)

DDtexlaxd said:


> I love this look. I still have a lot of practice to do.


Just keep at it, it will get better and better.  It also helps to look at other's pics and techniques.


----------



## silkii_locks (Feb 3, 2008)

Mystic said:


> Your braidout is so pretty!


Thank you very much!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Feb 3, 2008)

cocosweet said:


> This one is from a few months ago.


 
Coco how beautiful   What length are you when stretched (front and back)?


----------



## silkii_locks (Feb 3, 2008)

Ms_Twana said:


> OMG...I LOVE this thread. I'll be right back with a pic.


 
You've made great progess Missy!


----------



## cocosweet (Feb 3, 2008)

silkii_locks said:


> Very nice!  Are you natural?


Yup!





			
				*Bre~Bre* said:
			
		

> Coco how beautiful   What length are you when stretched (front and back)?


 Thank you! My longest layers are bsl in back and apl in front.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Feb 3, 2008)

silkii_locks said:


> You've made great progess Missy!


 
Why thank you!!!!!


----------



## Isis (Feb 3, 2008)

I love my braidouts. It's one of the styles I started my hair journey with.   My pics are in my fotki.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Feb 3, 2008)

it's not banging - yet - but it is cute
photos are here.
http://public.fotki.com/regswife/hair-journey---the-/page2.html

I rod my ends.  I do not know how to cornrow (yet) so I just do 6 plaits.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Feb 3, 2008)

Wow y'all ladies are putting me to shame, I taught my braidouts were cute! I'm almost afraid to post my pics.


----------



## frizzy (Feb 3, 2008)

Silkii_locks you got me wanting to try another braidout tonite! 

Ladies those are some beautiful braid/twistouts!!

Here is an old one when I first went back to relaxed hair and missed my natural hair. Not bangin' but...


----------



## anon123 (Feb 3, 2008)

Nonie said:


> There was a thread in the past asking the same. So you can find more pics there: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=123787
> 
> Mwedzi,  simply beautiful!



Thank you!

Coco and sweetface, I LOVE your twistouts!


----------



## silkii_locks (Feb 3, 2008)

Reg's Wife said:


> it's not banging - yet - but it is cute
> photos are here.
> http://public.fotki.com/regswife/hair-journey---the-/page2.html
> 
> I rod my ends. I do not know how to cornrow (yet) so I just do 6 plaits.


 
Very nice braidout, especially for the first time.  Keep it up!!


----------



## silkii_locks (Feb 3, 2008)

Sweet Face, your twist out is too cute!!


----------



## silkii_locks (Feb 3, 2008)

frizzy said:


> Silkii_locks you got me wanting to try another braidout tonite!
> 
> Ladies those are some beautiful braid/twistouts!!
> 
> Here is an old one when I first went back to relaxed hair and missed my natural hair. Not bangin' but...


GORGEOUS!!  Go ahead and do another one I never get tired of this style.


----------



## silkii_locks (Feb 3, 2008)

Alli77 said:


> Wow y'all ladies are putting me to shame, I taught my braidouts were cute! I'm almost afraid to post my pics.


 
Don't be scurrred!!!  Like my mom always tells me, what may look "just alright" to you, maybe beautiful to someone else.  Post those pics Girl!


----------



## tinkat (Feb 3, 2008)

Pretty pictures ladies!


----------



## Traycee (Feb 3, 2008)

This is a cute thread......Lovely hair ladies ...Okay heres my braid-out


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy (Feb 3, 2008)

all of you ladies have beautiful braid/twistouts!!!

Here is a pic of my twistout during my transition


----------



## Lynnerie (Feb 3, 2008)

Here's my braidout.


----------



## kiesha8185 (Feb 4, 2008)

frizzy said:


> Silkii_locks you got me wanting to try another braidout tonite!
> 
> Ladies those are some beautiful braid/twistouts!!
> 
> Here is an old one when I first went back to relaxed hair and missed my natural hair. Not bangin' but...



I love the way these came out!  How many braids or twists did you do to achieve this look?  Was it on wet/dry hair?



Always~Wear~Joy said:


> all of you ladies have beautiful braid/twistouts!!!
> 
> Here is a pic of my twistout during my transition



I LOOOOOVE this twistout!  Absolutely beautiful.  I like the color too.
How many twists did you do?


----------



## SleepyJean (Feb 4, 2008)

Here are some more braidout pics from New Year's.


----------



## silkii_locks (Feb 4, 2008)

Traycee said:


> This is a cute thread......Lovely hair ladies ...Okay heres my braid-out


So Pretty!!


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy (Feb 4, 2008)

kiesha8185 said:
			
		

> I LOOOOOVE this twistout!  Absolutely beautiful.  I like the color too.
> How many twists did you do?




Thanks Keisha......I did about 7 to 8 flat twists.  I love your hair album!!!


----------



## silkii_locks (Feb 4, 2008)

shorthairforever said:


> Here are some more braidout pics from New Year's.


Cute and sassy!!
*Alwayswearjoy*, I love yours too, all those curls!!


----------



## cmw45 (Feb 4, 2008)

url=http://www.pikistrips.com/clicked/21117092]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url]


----------



## Mystic (Feb 4, 2008)

Hairdo is SO cute!!



sweetfacekay said:


> Here are my regular twist out photos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mystic (Feb 4, 2008)

WOW!


Always~Wear~Joy said:


> all of you ladies have beautiful braid/twistouts!!!
> 
> Here is a pic of my twistout during my transition


----------



## silkii_locks (Feb 4, 2008)

cmw45 said:


> Here's a link to two braid outs that I thought came out pretty cute:
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/cmw45/all_t...econd-year-napptur/easternleadershipco-5.html
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/cmw45/all_things_hair/bc_and_beyond/second-year-napptur/p1010005.html


Very cute.  Very nice, well defined curls.


----------



## LynnieB (Feb 4, 2008)

Boxless boxbraids and the resulting braidout. i did the braids on 1.30, cowashed them that night, wore the braids for a day then wore the braid out on 2.1 and 2.2.

the pic in my siggie is also a result of box braids


----------



## Vshanell (Feb 4, 2008)

The first one is a fresh braid-out and the second is about 5 days old.


----------



## Vshanell (Feb 4, 2008)

sweetfacekay said:


> Here are my regular twist out photos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have that necklace!  It's my favorite.  I have it on in one of my pics.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Feb 12, 2008)

I finally tried a braid out on freshly washed hair.  It turned out pretty well.  I'll be rockin' this for the rest of the week.  Hopefully I won't have to rebraid.

http://public.fotki.com/regswife/braid-out-pictures/


----------



## SweetAKA (Feb 12, 2008)

Aww you guys stink!  I cant do a french braid or cornrow to save my life.

All you ladies look so good....I wanna do this style too


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Feb 12, 2008)

Pokahontas said:


> The first one is a fresh braid-out and the second is about 5 days old.


 
Very beautiful


----------



## silkii_locks (Feb 12, 2008)

Reg's Wife said:


> I finally tried a braid out on freshly washed hair. It turned out pretty well. I'll be rockin' this for the rest of the week. Hopefully I won't have to rebraid.
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/regswife/braid-out-pictures/


You did a great job!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Mar 13, 2008)

here are my twists....
I never untwisted em.......................


----------



## hopeful (Mar 13, 2008)

Here's mine:


----------



## LadyKaypnyc (Mar 13, 2008)

I don't have pictures...but I have a youtube braid out and twistout vid...

Twist out:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=Qqps7ZXMabE

Braid out:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=L3kjX5Q_XLs


Please excuse the goofiness


----------



## Bigghair (Mar 13, 2008)

Beautiful Twistouts ladies!:notworthy


----------



## SparklingFlame (Mar 13, 2008)

Heres my contribution:


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~ (Mar 13, 2008)

You ladies have gorgeous braid/twist-outs!!!


----------



## metro_qt (Mar 25, 2008)

OOOOIE!!
i have *finally* found my hair twin. That's EXACTLY what my hair looked like when I was natural. Now i'm texturized. You are too right?
Let me guess, too much hair=too many knots..
lololololololol




~StillALady~ said:


> Heres my contribution:


----------



## frizzy (Mar 25, 2008)

kiesha8185 said:


> I love the way these came out! How many braids or twists did you do to achieve this look? Was it on wet/dry hair?


 
I wish I knew, I have no idea which way I twisted, but I'm pretty sure the hair was wet or at least dampl  

I tried to do a twistout the day I posted the picture and it was a big   I have conditioner in my hair now, I think I will try again this evening and see what happens.


----------



## SparklingFlame (Mar 25, 2008)

metro_qt said:


> OOOOIE!!
> i have *finally* found my hair twin. That's EXACTLY what my hair looked like when I was natural. Now i'm texturized. You are too right?
> Let me guess, too much hair=too many knots..
> lololololololol


Yep I am texturized too!

I did have little knots on the ends but I kept them down to a minimum by protective styling.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Apr 17, 2008)

I just thought I'd bump this thread and update my most recent twistout with my siggy pic.


----------



## NYAmicas (Apr 17, 2008)

Lovely pics all around. I cant cornrow and I dont know how to do a twistout so I'll be making small braids like Reg's Wife. I usually do like 6 big sloopy braids.


----------



## MrsJersey (Apr 17, 2008)

My avatar is my braidout.  I also have more pics in my fotiki!


----------



## KLomax (Apr 18, 2008)

Here's my braid out.


----------



## BklynHeart (Apr 18, 2008)

sweetfacekay said:


> Here are my regular twist out photos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

That is the HOTNESSS!!!


----------



## EbonyHairedPrincess (Apr 18, 2008)

This is one of my favorite braidouts.  Only used moisturizer and water.


----------



## sxyhairfetish (Apr 18, 2008)

Sorry I had to put my bantu knot out because these were fiya! Could never replicate it since then 






Here is my braidout


----------



## oooop2 (Apr 18, 2008)

And my siggy...


----------



## KhandiB (Apr 18, 2008)

One of my best braidouts





One of my best twist outs





Best Bantu Knot Set, I havent attempted the set in a bout a year but last time I did it , I hated it, and I HATE sleeping in those things LOL


----------



## Vshanell (Apr 18, 2008)

My latest twist-out is in my siggy.


----------



## LadyKaypnyc (Apr 18, 2008)




----------



## jbwill36 (Apr 18, 2008)

That is me with my twistout in my avatar and siggy!


----------



## LadyKaypnyc (Apr 18, 2008)

jbwill36 said:


> That is me with my twistout in my avatar and siggy!


 

You are too cute JB, I love your twistout


----------



## prospurr4 (Apr 18, 2008)

My twistout is in my siggy.


----------



## Christa438 (Apr 18, 2008)

honeycomb said:


> You ladies have gorgeous braid/twist-outs!!!


 

 I was just thinkin the same thing. I can't wait to master the braid-out myself.


----------



## jbwill36 (Apr 18, 2008)

LadyKaypnyc said:


> You are too cute JB, I love your twistout




Thank you LadyKay! I love to wear a twistout! It's easy to do, plus it keeps the flat iron out of my head!


----------



## Sascha (Apr 18, 2008)

I took this pic so I could try and see my length, It is a twistout.


----------



## oooop2 (Apr 18, 2008)

Sascha said:


> I took this pick so I could try and see my length, It is a twistout.


 
Gorgeous!!!


----------



## asubeauty (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm so jealous, I can never get a braid out or twistout to look right.  My BFF can do braidouts, twistouts, and bantu knots and look great.  I think she lurks on here or something.

Trice, you see me???  LOL


----------



## STLCoverGirl (Apr 19, 2008)

Three day old braidout.


----------



## wonderstar (Apr 19, 2008)

Braid-out


----------



## mturner0516 (Apr 19, 2008)

Sascha that is Beautiful
STLCovergirl, simply gorgeous as usual
Wonderstar  the pics aren't showing (i'm at work, arrgghhh) BTw i'm one of your folkti stalkers (i feel ashamed)


----------



## wonderstar (Apr 19, 2008)

mturner0516 said:


> Sascha that is Beautiful
> STLCovergirl, simply gorgeous as usual
> Wonderstar  the pics aren't showing (i'm at work, arrgghhh) BTw i'm one of your folkti stalkers (i feel ashamed)


 
 The pics are in my fotki in the hairstyles folder. Don't feel ashamed, folks like you inspire me to keep my fotki up and running.


----------



## Extremus (Apr 19, 2008)

YA'LL MAKE ME SICK!!


----------



## Ebony Majesty (Apr 19, 2008)

Sascha said:


> I took this pic so I could try and see my length, It is a twistout.



wow


----------



## jbwill36 (Apr 19, 2008)

Sascha said:


> I took this pic so I could try and see my length, It is a twistout.



Gurl, that's some hurr thurr!!!! Beautiful!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Apr 19, 2008)

Everyone's braidouts are beautiful!!! Mine are still very much a work in progress.  But I have more length to work with this summer, I'll be a practicing fool!!


----------



## Ballerina_Bun (Apr 19, 2008)

My braidouts are in my album.  I like them because they are easy, low maintanence and pretty!


----------



## Angelicus (Apr 19, 2008)

I don't have a picture. I just came in here to say that everyone's hair looks so beautiful.

(STLcovergirl, you're my hair hero)


----------



## Firstborn2 (Apr 19, 2008)

Sascha said:


> I took this pic so I could try and see my length, It is a twistout.


 

Your hair and twistout arebeautiful.


----------



## snugglez41685 (Apr 19, 2008)

Old Twist out pics


----------



## MissMasala5 (Apr 19, 2008)

You ladies are really inspirational with your twist and braid outs. I am going to stop being so lazy and do more with mine.

My avatar pic is from a single-braid braid out. Here is one from two french braids:

http://api.ning.com/files/gsp2v*oUH...VGRjWKBEQVlA5gsUkkt5qZxNXH32d4/MyPicture8.jpg


----------



## Ms_Twana (Apr 19, 2008)

jbwill36 said:


> That is me with my twistout in my avatar and siggy!


 
Girl, you are 39??????  :notworthy You are GORGOUES!!!


----------



## AsTheCurlzTurns (Apr 20, 2008)

*You ladies are simply STUNNING and BEAUTIFUL with all these braid/twist outs!!! I love them all and can't wait until I'm able to rock some of these myself!!*


----------



## KinksnCurlz (Apr 20, 2008)

Always~Wear~Joy said:


> all of you ladies have beautiful braid/twistouts!!!
> 
> Here is a pic of my twistout during my transition



This is, by far, the best twistout i've ever seen.  I don't even want to post mine anymore.


----------



## KinksnCurlz (Apr 20, 2008)

Always~Wear~Joy said:


> all of you ladies have beautiful braid/twistouts!!!
> 
> Here is a pic of my twistout during my transition



This is, by far, the best twistout i've ever seen.  I don't even want to post mine anymore.


----------



## choconillaprincess (Apr 20, 2008)

OOH! i just did a braidout on my lightly pressed hair and i love it! check it out in my siggy... oh and here's a pic of a braidout on my natural hair


----------



## leleepop (Apr 20, 2008)

Beautiful hair ladies.When Ifigure out how to work my new camera. I'll put some up.


----------



## Lioness (Apr 20, 2008)

choconillaprincess said:


> OOH! i just did a braidout on my lightly pressed hair and i love it! check it out in my siggy... oh and here's a pic of a braidout on my natural hair



Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## sxyhairfetish (Apr 21, 2008)

choconillaprincess said:


> OOH! i just did a braidout on my lightly pressed hair and i love it! check it out in my siggy... oh and here's a pic of a braidout on my natural hair



beauuuuutiful! can't wait to be natural  pictures like this and some of the others make me impatient.. *grow hair grow!* this is soooo nice


----------



## Ms. Analeise (Apr 21, 2008)

Everyone's hair looks so good!
How do you all get twistouts to not show any spaces and blend together?
Whenever I do it, there are spaces between each section.


----------



## Travis Girl (Apr 21, 2008)

These are all so PRETTY!!! I'm so inspired. I'm trying to get the hang of these. I'm sitting here in a few plaits. Hopefully I have a picture to add tommorrow! 
Keep it up ladies!!!


----------



## KLomax (Apr 21, 2008)

egan26 said:


> Everyone's hair looks so good!
> How do you all get twistouts to not show any spaces and blend together?
> Whenever I do it, there are spaces between each section.


 
I separate the braids until I achieve the desired fullness..bend over so my hair is hanging down and massage the roots until the parts are gone. My hair isn't very thick so this seems to make it look a little fuller.


----------



## Ms. Analeise (Apr 21, 2008)

KLomax said:


> I separate the braids until I achieve the desired fullness..bend over so my hair is hanging down and massage the roots until the parts are gone. My hair isn't very thick so this seems to make it look a little fuller.




KLomax-Thank you so much for your help.  My hair isn't really thick or thin- it's medium.  So, hopefully this will work.


----------



## Vshanell (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: Ladies, think you have a bangin' braidout or twist out? Post pics here!*



choconillaprincess said:


> OOH! i just did a braidout on my lightly pressed hair and i love it! check it out in my siggy... oh and here's a pic of a braidout on my natural hair



Your hair is fierce!


----------



## rainbowknots (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm gonna learn how to do this stuff even if it kills me


----------



## frizzy (Feb 14, 2009)

Always~Wear~Joy said:


> all of you ladies have beautiful braid/twistouts!!!
> 
> Here is a pic of my twistout during my transition


 

  This the prettiest ever!


----------



## frizzy (Feb 14, 2009)

ladylends said:


> I'm gonna learn how to do this stuff even if it kills me


 
You can do it!!


----------



## Liberianmami26 (Feb 14, 2009)

these look so good yall killin me


----------



## ~Hair~Fetish~ (Feb 15, 2009)

My avatar is a twistout/rollerset.


----------



## Finesse (Feb 15, 2009)

I have not done a braidout since summer 2007...just lazy! 

This makes me wanna get back on my game....pretty, pretty


----------



## 1babydimple (Feb 15, 2009)

I LOVE all of them. Long, short, relaxed & natural, LOVE, LOVE them. Gives me so much hope and inspiration on what I "may" achieve as I go into my 2nd yr of transitioning. 
Here's mine done Dec 08 http://public.fotki.com/1babydimple/braid_bantu/curlyjan2009.html


----------



## BotanyGrl (Feb 15, 2009)

I love the twistouts I did this past weekend. I'll post more pictures when I upload them later on my blog. 

How I do them and more pics in the link below:
Flat Twistouts


----------



## Tamrin (Feb 15, 2009)

This is from last year but here goes.


----------



## oooop2 (Feb 15, 2009)

My siggy....


----------



## kurlybella (Feb 15, 2009)




----------



## ellebelle88 (Feb 15, 2009)

---------------------


----------



## 1babydimple (Feb 15, 2009)

*oooop2* I've always loved your hair in the siggy. That's one of my inspirations to keep on trying to transition.


----------



## Casarela (Feb 15, 2009)

Here's my braid out:


----------



## MummysGirl (Feb 15, 2009)

Here are mine:


----------



## oooop2 (Feb 15, 2009)

1babydimple said:


> *oooop2* I've always loved your hair in the siggy. That's one of my inspirations to keep on trying to transition.


 
Wow!! Thanks so much


----------



## Pooks (Feb 16, 2009)

kurlybella said:


>


 

So pretty!


----------



## Pooks (Feb 16, 2009)

2006 braidout:





Dec 2008 braidout:




Dec 2008 curly twistout from bantu knots:


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Feb 16, 2009)

Here's my twistout/bantu knots.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Feb 16, 2009)

Twist out:






First braidout, more pics in my siggie


----------



## CLASSYEBONYGIRL (Feb 16, 2009)

*Here goes:*


----------



## ellebelle88 (Feb 16, 2009)

Casarela said:


> Here's my braid out:



Love this!


----------



## cheeks87 (Feb 17, 2009)

There's so much gorgeous hair in this thread! 

My contribution:


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 17, 2009)

sweetfacekay said:


> Here are my regular twist out photos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

ooooh, chile- you rockin' that fro....GOOD LAWD!  T-I-T-E!!!


----------



## silkii_locks (Feb 17, 2009)

Wow!  Didn't know this thread was still kickin.  Beautiful hair ladies, I'm rockin' a braid out today at work.  Will post pics when I get home.


----------



## tgrowe (Feb 17, 2009)

Here's mine:


----------



## ShaniKeys (Feb 17, 2009)

They're not exactly the bomb, but here ya go...

Twistout 1 (just hiding my cyborg eye, that's it)





Twistout 2






(I'll take these down in the near future)


----------



## PinkSkates (Feb 18, 2009)

My pressed and natural braidouts will be my sig hair style for 2009.


----------



## Eclass215 (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm late but here's mine.  I really want to try a bantu knot set now - those look really nice ladies!

What I love about this twistout is that it lasted for like 5 days!  That NEVER happens for me!


----------



## netnet26 (Feb 19, 2009)

ShaniKeys said:


> They're not exactly the bomb, but here ya go...
> 
> Twistout 1 (just hiding my cyborg eye, that's it)
> 
> ...


 
Oooh i really like the definition of your twist! what all did you do to achieve..??

http://fotki.com/denettra/


----------



## netnet26 (Feb 19, 2009)

ljbee said:


> Here go mine!!


 

Me like his one...very pretty!..btw you have beautiful skin!!


******************
http://fotki.com/denettra/


----------



## Pookie25 (Feb 19, 2009)

I thought this was cute.  However, I was never able to replicate it again.  I wasn't sure how I got this because I was experimenting with my hair like everyday.


----------



## silkii_locks (Feb 20, 2009)

Pookie25 said:


> I thought this was cute. However, I was never able to replicate it again. I wasn't sure how I got this because I was experimenting with my hair like everyday.


 
Very Cute!


----------



## silkii_locks (Feb 20, 2009)

Wow, everybody's hair is so beautiful! Here's my lastest:'

Sorry they're not the best shots, I took them on my phone at work


----------



## msdevo (Feb 20, 2009)

Lovely twist and braid outs ladies.  Hopefully come summertime my hair will be long enough to rock a fly braid out.


----------



## silkii_locks (Feb 20, 2009)

msdevo said:


> Lovely twist and braid outs ladies. Hopefully come summertime my hair will be long enough to rock a fly braid out.


 
Girl you have enough hair now to rock a braid out or twist out.  Just try it, play with it a little. You may be surprised.


----------



## msdevo (Feb 20, 2009)

Well, I tried bantu knots when my hair was shorter and it looked like a gheri curl(sp) lol
Last weekend I did a braid out and it came out just OK. I did not like the way my hair was laying.  I figure another 3 more inches and I can join the crew of successful braidout wearers. Until then I guess I will keep on practicing.


silkii_locks said:


> Girl you have enough hair now to rock a braid out or twist out.  Just try it, play with it a little. You may be surprised.


----------



## ShaniKeys (Feb 20, 2009)

netnet26 said:


> Oooh i really like the definition of your twist! *what all did you do to achieve..??*
> 
> http://fotki.com/denettra/



Thank you so much for the compliment. I always do the same thing basically: wash, dc, moisturize and apply my leave-ins. While my hair is still wet to damp, I start twisting and sealing (I use light oils in the summer and butters in the winter) at the same time, I let my hair dry in twists already, I think that gives it the definition. I normally leave my twists in for a week, but that particular time I only left it for three days and then rocked my twistout, that was back in march '08. HTH


ps: I've never tried twists on dry hair, I know Southernbella has and hers came out great too


----------



## Britt (Feb 20, 2009)

This is a braid out from 5 years ago...  I feel old just writing that!


----------



## hairdrama:{ (Feb 20, 2009)

here's one of my fave :


----------



## twill612 (Feb 26, 2009)

Tried my first braid out attempt last night. The crinkle or waves came out much tighter than I expected. I will probably do larger braids next time so they will be a little looser.


----------



## kurlybella (Mar 8, 2009)

i love this thread!


----------



## *Michelle* (Mar 8, 2009)

How do you get the parts out without messing up the look...or how do you comb it?


----------



## silkii_locks (Mar 8, 2009)

Pixel Lady said:


> How do you get the parts out without messing up the look...or how do you comb it?


 
Hi,
You don't actually comb a braid-out, you just style and pick apart with your fingers.  My parts never show for some reason.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Apr 9, 2009)

My fav braid out:









My first twist out, which I did today


----------



## TheQueenBeeMaya (Apr 9, 2009)

All these pictures are making me jealous ! I wish my hair was long enough to have a decent braid out !


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Apr 9, 2009)

well it's not bangin'

...but it's come along way since my first attempts last year.

the henna has really helped with the clumping and reducing the frizz.


----------



## mscocoface (Apr 9, 2009)

Don't know about banging but I was happy with these two.


----------



## exoticmommie (Apr 9, 2009)

I love to do a twist out and have spiral curls on the ends. 
Sorry so blurry I need to work on my photo skills. My hubby usually takes my pics. 











I need to thicken up my edges 






ETA: everyone's hair is so pretty, I can't wait till my hair gets longer so you can see more of the crinkle. If I do it without the curl, it doesn't come out right


----------



## NewYorkgyrl (Apr 9, 2009)

Great thread


----------



## E. Princess (Apr 9, 2009)

Braid out





Braid out on twist


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 9, 2009)

E. Princess said:


> Braid out
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is so beautiful, you do that yourself or do you have that done?


----------



## Soliel185 (Apr 9, 2009)

see siggy please. 

I have more pics in my fotki too.


----------



## E. Princess (Apr 9, 2009)

*AtlantaJJ,* I did those styles myself. 

The first is a simple braid out from two week old braids

For the second picture, my hair was in small twists that I braided them to prevent tangling while washing. Here's the before pic, http://public.fotki.com/EbonyPrincessH/november-06-2008--n/march-2009-birthday/0309092n1purpose.html


----------



## Spongie Bloom (Apr 11, 2009)

*Ive been wearing raidouts as my choice of style since transitioning but still definately learning. i recently cut my hair so the ratio is about 65% natural to 35% relaxed*
*yes i was studying, or supposed to be *











*this is today, my braid outs dont last lon g though, they fall very quickly*


----------



## kami11213 (May 10, 2009)

choconillaprincess said:


> OOH! i just did a braidout on my lightly pressed hair and i love it! check it out in my siggy... oh and here's a pic of a braidout on my natural hair


 

Beautiful hair!


----------



## healthytext (Jul 23, 2009)

More?.....


----------



## lexiwiththecurls (Jul 23, 2009)

Here is my fav twist out from* 2008* using Miss Jessies mixed with Buttercreme







Here is my most recent braid out using Cantu Shea Butter Leave In from last week


----------



## DarkVictory (Jul 23, 2009)

post deleted


----------



## KrystalClear (Mar 7, 2010)

I liked it well enough ! =)


----------



## lovegymnasts (Mar 7, 2010)

This is from early last year. I think I used Pantene Relaxed and Natural as a leave in.


----------



## Stacy TheLady (May 4, 2010)

*Lets keep this thread going ladies*


----------



## MsLizziA (May 4, 2010)

choconillaprincess said:


> OOH! i just did a braidout on my lightly pressed hair and i love it! check it out in my siggy... oh and here's a pic of a braidout on my natural hair


 

i want this hair..


----------



## MsLizziA (May 4, 2010)

How did i miss this thread?

Braidout!











2 day old braidout


----------



## mrsjohnson75 (May 4, 2010)

My siggy pic:


----------



## belldandy (May 4, 2010)

loving this thread!


----------



## KinkyGenius (May 4, 2010)

How is everyone maintaining their braidouts though? Are you frenchbraiding it again at night?


----------



## C(squared) (May 17, 2010)

This was a flat twistout. Sorry you can't see up close!


----------



## Whimsy (May 18, 2010)

Bumpin cuz i'm in the mood for porn


----------



## twinkletoes17 (May 19, 2010)

^^^ You a freak!


----------



## Mizz Diamonds (Jun 2, 2010)

I forgot how much I loved this thread 

bumping


----------



## Chevelure618 (Jun 2, 2010)

I thought this braid out came out nice..it was very soft and so shiny.  Day two was even softer, and I don't have a pic of Day three but it was longer and very swingy.  Nice thread


----------



## LongCurlz (Jun 2, 2010)

I like this twist-out


----------



## silkii_locks (Jun 2, 2010)

Very nice Ladies!


----------



## AlliCat (Jun 2, 2010)

I was really feeling this juicy braid out


----------



## silkii_locks (Jun 2, 2010)

AlliCat said:


> I was really feeling this juicy braid out


 
Beautiful!


----------

